# Is alum creek muddy or fishable?



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

thanks!


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I was troubleshooting water getting into my bilge this weekend. I launched at Alum 8 times between Saturday before I figured it out. Alum is still very fishable and clear. In the bays, off the main lake there is at least 3 feet visibility. At the marina launch I could see bottom to 4 feet.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I was troubleshooting water getting into my bilge this weekend. I launched at Alum 8 times between Saturday before I figured it out. Alum is still very fishable and clear. In the bays, off the main lake there is at least 3 feet visibility. At the marina launch I could see bottom to 4 feet.


----------



## Crappie/Eyes (Mar 10, 2007)

Fished Alum yesterday. Water was very good in all three pools. Middle and southern pool were very clear. Should have been a good day but no one told the fish that.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Crappie/Eyes said:


> Fished Alum yesterday. Water was very good in all three pools. Middle and southern pool were very clear. Should have been a good day but no one told the fish that.


Saugeye fished last night taking my nephews from California. Caught 1 short and 1 keeper Crappie. Worst night of the year for me. Trolled Flickers mainly in middle pool.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Barely anything for us tonight besides 2 small saugeye trolling and two small catfish on shrimp


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

How's it look for tomorrow fishing


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

You're kidding,right?!?!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

South pool 3' and middle pool 1.5-2' of visiblity. I'll be there at 5:30a!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Now,I've only fished alum 1 time in my life so I'm not an expert on it but we got like 7-8"+ of rain. You're saying the majority of it is still clear after this? I'm seriously intrigued here. My home lake (flood control) is currently 19ft above summer pool. I cannot fathom any lake,pond,stream or other that is not completely a mess right now. Seriously not being mouthy here. I'm very curious if Alum somehow is even fishable right now.If so,my 2nd ever time may be in order!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

I was there at 5:10p this evening at Cheshire Ramp (which was under water) and over 36/37 a few minutes later. It is up I'm guessing at least 4-5' but still very clear. I didn't check Howard Rd. If you're not familiar with Alum, it is a deep shale and rocky lined lake that doesn't have a ton of direct farm run off and also has very few feeder creeks. The south pool is fishable 95% of the year. Middle pool 80% of the year. Trust me...I'm on it all 12 months of the year (I hunt too) and have been for 30 years. Usually fish April to September 2-3 days a week.

I came the back way home (live in rural Prospect area) and looked at Delaware...now that lake is screwed until September! South ramp dock was literally floating sticking up out of the water at a 30 degree angle. Better bring some swimming trunks


----------



## Fuzzygrub (Nov 1, 2008)

Alum middle pool had very good visibility. The fishing was not so good. Got some cats, crappie, and bluegill. Shut out on saugeye.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> You're kidding,right?!?!


I've NEVER seen south pool of alum dirty in the summer. Very legit question...


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Crappie are on fire! Double jig rigs behind a #1 tadpole pulled with big boards at 10-12' down at 1-1.1SOG. Can't run 6 rods.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

What would you guess is the cause of poor results fishing? I hit Hoover Friday and had similar results. I would describe it as able to be fished but not worth fishing.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Now,I've only fished alum 1 time in my life so I'm not an expert on it but we got like 7-8"+ of rain. You're saying the majority of it is still clear after this? I'm seriously intrigued here. My home lake (flood control) is currently 19ft above summer pool. I cannot fathom any lake,pond,stream or other that is not completely a mess right now. Seriously not being mouthy here. I'm very curious if Alum somehow is even fishable right now.If so,my 2nd ever time may be in order!


Its because they have held water back. If they open up the dam it will move all the mud down the lake. Until then it will just get high.


----------



## my vise (Jun 12, 2011)

Had some friends in town and did some camping/fishing. Nothing of great size but good numbers and variety. A decent weekend until I hooked up the trailer at the campers ramp and realized someone lifted my spare trailer tire while it was stored there for the previous 24hrs. Very little amazes me anymore but someone brought tools and needed a 90 dollar bass tracker trailer tire that bad. Good thing my boat wasn't sitting on it or knows what else would be missing.


----------



## bassteaser1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I was there a week ago and I could see rocks and ten foot of water at the dam on a calm sunny day the water color was nice around Cheshire but bass fishing continues to suck I got about a half a dozen dinky Bass and one small keeper. Of course I got a few saw guys and catfish while bass fishing with a jig


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I was at the spillway last evening with my daughter. Water was blasting out of the pipe and the spillway part was trickling and i was amazed how clear the water was. Even with all that current!


----------



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)

I was there today. South end about 4' of clarity.


----------



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)

I was there today. South end about 4' of clarity.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Had an exceptional Crappie bite last night in the middle pool long line trolling Bandit 200's and Flicker Shad #5's. We settled in with lines at 55' back at 1.3 SOG. Took a friend from work and his 9 year old PlayStation/iPad playing son. Also had my 4 & 5 year old girls and dad along. I was nervous that we would have enough action to keep them all occupied. We set boards and could not troll 6 rods. Rods with boards caught fish at least 10:1 over flat lines. In an hour and a half, we had 50-60 fish with about 25 keepers. Largest was 12.5" and had a ton of 2-4 at a time hookups. My 5yo caught a nice 18" Saugeye and daddy hauled in an 8lb-ish Channel Cat.

Got to work and my buddy said his boy had a great time and couldn't stop talking about the trip. Remember to share our sport with the next generation! You never know the impact the outdoors can make on a youngster.

The National Guard was doing exercises and had the Chinook dropping guys in the lake and the Black Hawk retrieving them out. Very cool to watch up close!


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Brahmabull71 said:


> Had an exceptional Crappie bite last night in the middle pool long line trolling Bandit 200's and Flicker Shad #5's. We settled in with lines at 55' back at 1.3 SOG. Took a friend from work and his 9 year old PlayStation/iPad playing son. Also had my 4 & 5 year old girls and dad along. I was nervous that we would have enough action to keep them all occupied. We set boards and could not troll 6 rods. Rods with boards caught fish at least 10:1 over flat lines. In an hour and a half, we had 50-60 fish with about 25 keepers. Largest was 12.5" and had a ton of 2-4 at a time hookups. My 5yo caught a nice 18" Saugeye and daddy hauled in an 8lb-ish Channel Cat.
> 
> Got to work and my buddy said his boy had a great time and couldn't stop talking about the trip. Remember to share our sport with the next generation! You never know the impact the outdoors can make on a youngster.
> 
> ...


Been watching them fly over the yard the last few evenings. Yes very cool!


----------



## RBwd8506 (Jun 19, 2017)

How's the lake looking thinking of biting it up tomorrow evening. It's been about 10 years since I've fished there


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Fishable in all 3 pools.


----------

